# Anubias Flowering Submerged



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

I didn't know that anubias nanas could flower submerged!
Looks like a miniature version of a calla lily..but underwater


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

That is so nice, how did you get it to flower?


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

I'm not sure haha, never had happen it before.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Mine flower all the time. Same thing, I'm not doing anything special. They are under low light (LED) and seem to love it.


----------

